# رمضان جانا



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*طبعا يا جماعه رمضان خلاص على الابواب *
*وكتير اوى بنسمع كلام يحرق الدم  بسبب برفان او بسبب  انه بيشرب فى الشارع او ما شابه *
*والبنات طبعا بسم الصليب بياخدو كام استغفر الله العظيم فى اليوم *
*ومترو الانفاق بيبقا ممتاز  *
*اجبار على سماع القران فى كل حته فى المترو *
*وخناقات وبهدله *
*وياسلام لو بتسمع اغنيه ولا حاجة تلاقى الناس هتاكلك *
*يعنى مثلا انا مرة الراجل كان هينزلنى من الميكروباص اللى كنت راكبه بسبب البرفان *
*وطبعا قولتله لو هنزل هننزل سوا على القسم لانى مغلطتش ومش من حقك تنزلنى *
*وكمان مرة حصل معانا موقف  كان الهاند فرى بتاع الموبال بايظ فكنا بنسمع اغانى بصوته عادى *
*بس كان مصلحه *
*الناس كلها بعدت عننا *
*ههههههههههه*
*لغايه ما جيه واحد بيقولنا عيب والناس بتقرا قرأن *
*طبعا العبد لله مش ممكن يسكت *
*ورديت عليه رد ممتاز انه هما بيقرو القرأن بصوت عالى وانا مش مجبر اسمعه ولما اعاملهم بالمثل واشغل الاغانى اللى بحبها وهما مش عاوزين يسمعوها هيحسو باللى هما بيعملوه *
*وطبعا محدش يعمل زيى كدة *
*والمثل بيقول امشى جنب الحيط تموت جنب الحيط *
*وطبعا دى مش دعوة للتعصب والفتن الطائفيه *
*لست انا هذا الرجل *
*انا بس حابب اقول فى الموضوع ودة لكل الموجودين مسلمين كانو او مسيحين  *
*حتى واحنا فى رمضان  لو عاوزين الناس تراعو شعوركم ومتاكلش قدامكم او ميدخنوش او اى حاجة من اللى بتضايقكم *
*انتو كمان لازم عليكم انكم تعرفو اننا مش مجبرين اننا نسمع قرأن بالغصب ومش مجبرين نحط برفان او منحطش *
*ومش مجبرين اننا ناكل فى الشارع *
*لكن النظرة الشريرة والكلام اللى يحرق الدم والمظهريه فى رمضان وكل واحد عاوز يثبت انه الوحيد اللى صايم صح والباقى غلط  والحجر على حريه الاخرين بحجة انك صايم *
*كل الحاجات دى بتخلي البعض مننا ميفرقش معاه يحط برفان او ياكل ويشرب فى الشارع *
*واخيرا *
*انا معرفش كتبت الموضوع دة ليه بس اهو اتكتب وخلاص *
*وربنا يعدى رمضان على خير *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2008)

> *انا معرفش كتبت الموضوع دة ليه بس اهو اتكتب وخلاص
> وربنا يعدى رمضان على خير *
> *سلام ونعمه *


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا كلامك كله صح يا جو بس نعمل ايه*
*زي ما بيقولوا البلد بلدنا نعمل اللي احنا عايزنه فيها*
*بس فعلا ربنا يعدي رمضان علي خير*
*وربنا علي يحافظ علي اولاده وخصوصا البنات*
*بجد بيقي شهر صعب جدا*
*رغم انه بحبه *
*لانهم بيعدونا عنا لو شافونا في المترو او الميكروباص او الواحد يقعد  او يقف براحته *
*والكلام مش مهم بيدخل من ودن ويخرج من التانيه*
*ربنا يساحهم مش هندق علي الكلام*
*وميرسي يا جوجو علي موضوعك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فعلا كلامك كله صح يا جو بس نعمل ايه*
> *زي ما بيقولوا البلد بلدنا نعمل اللي احنا عايزنه فيها*
> ...


 من ناحيه البنات فهو شئ كويس 
لكن احنا ايه زنبنا نشوف نظرات زباله وكلام يحرق الدم 
ليه ميفكروش انه من حق غيرهم انه يعيش معاهم 
يعنى مثلا فى المترو بيتخانقو مين يعلى صوته اكتر من التانى وهو بيقرو
اكن الناس كلها حاطه سدادات فى ودانهم 
احلى حاجة انه مفيش جامعه فى رمضان وانا شخصيا مش هنزل غير بعد العيد​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> من ناحيه البنات فهو شئ كويس
> 
> لكن احنا ايه زنبنا نشوف نظرات زباله وكلام يحرق الدم
> ليه ميفكروش انه من حق غيرهم انه يعيش معاهم
> ...


 

*فعلا احنا بنكون مرتحين شويه*
*بس طبعا بنسمع كلام اكتر منكم ماتنساش موضوع الشعر والميك اب واللبس وغيرهم*
*حتي لو البنت لبسه لبس محترم بتسمع كلام وكانهم مش شايفين غيرها في الشارع خالص*
*بس هنعمل ايه قولي نصيبنا كدا*
*واما بقي موضوع الخانق دا اشتغل من دلوقتي مش مستنين رمضان خالص*
*ياربني دول بيعلو صوتكم علشان الناس تشكروهم واو تدعولهم *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حاجه تجنن *
*بس نقول ايه ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 أغسطس 2008)

كويس اوى يا جماعه ان الموضوع ده اتفتح
على فكره انا بترعب لما بسمع ان رمضان قررب ، لأنهم بيعملوا حاجات غريبه جدا وطول مانا ماشيه فى الشارع مليون مره تتقالى كلمة " الحجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب " و مره وانا رايحه الكليه واحده ست كانت مليانه كده ولابسه عبايه وطرحه طبعا جايه من قدامى وأول ماشفتنى قدامها قامت خابطانى حتة خابطه .. كتفى اتخلع فيها ههههه وزقتنى و مشت . فعلا حاجات غريبه بيعملوها ، ده غير الشتايم بقى مش قادره أقولكم . مع اننى فى كليتى بلاقى تلات اربع الطلبه فاطرين وبياكلو عادى جدا وبيشربوا سجاير ، انا هاخودها من قاصرها ومش هنزل من البيت ههههههههههههه
بس ميرسييييييييييي اوى على الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا ده وربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ عالينا


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *فعلا احنا بنكون مرتحين شويه*
> *بس طبعا بنسمع كلام اكتر منكم ماتنساش موضوع الشعر والميك اب واللبس وغيرهم*
> *حتي لو البنت لبسه لبس محترم بتسمع كلام وكانهم مش شايفين غيرها في الشارع خالص*
> *بس هنعمل ايه قولي نصيبنا كدا*
> ...


 ما هو واضح انك اتجننتى 
مش فاهم اى حاجة من المشاركة الغريبه دى غير ربنا يرحمنا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> كويس اوى يا جماعه ان الموضوع ده اتفتح
> على فكره انا بترعب لما بسمع ان رمضان قررب ، لأنهم بيعملوا حاجات غريبه جدا وطول مانا ماشيه فى الشارع مليون مره تتقالى كلمة " الحجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب " و مره وانا رايحه الكليه واحده ست كانت مليانه كده ولابسه عبايه وطرحه طبعا جايه من قدامى وأول ماشفتنى قدامها قامت خابطانى حتة خابطه .. كتفى اتخلع فيها ههههه وزقتنى و مشت . فعلا حاجات غريبه بيعملوها ، ده غير الشتايم بقى مش قادره أقولكم . مع اننى فى كليتى بلاقى تلات اربع الطلبه فاطرين وبياكلو عادى جدا وبيشربوا سجاير ، انا هاخودها من قاصرها ومش هنزل من البيت ههههههههههههه
> بس ميرسييييييييييي اوى على الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا ده وربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ عالينا


 ولا رعب ولا حاجة 
احنا بس اللى معودينهم اننا مش بنطالب فى حقنا لو اتغلط فينا 
فهما اخدوها قاعدة ان محدش هيتكلم معاهم 
ميرسى على مرورك ولو واحدة خبطتك تانى اقلعى اللى فى رجلك وروقيها 
وهتلاقى الموضوع متكررش تانى 
على فكرة اعرف بنت مسيحيه  واحد غلط فيها فى رمضان وقال ما هى مسيحيه ولازم تعمل كدة وتلبس كدة 
قلعت الجزمة واديته بيها فى وسط  الشارع 
من ساعتها وانا بحترم البنت دى جدااااا 
لانها مسابتش حقها 
ربنا يرحمنا ويعدى رمضان على خير​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (27 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد نفسى افهمهم مقتنعين ان ده صيام؟
هم المفروض يسموه شهر الأكل مش شهر الصيام
شوف الدولة بتصرف أد ايه على الأكل فى الشهر ده
وبتخسر أد أيه نتيجة تكاسل العمال و الموظفين بحجة أنهم صايمين.
ده حتى اللى مش بيلاقى ياكل طول السنة بيبيع أى ذهب عنده أو أى حاجة علشان يعرف ياكل كويس
وآخر رمضان بأى لما يشطبو فلوس تبتدى السرقة...
حنقول ايه ولا ايه؟ رمضان ك ر ي م
شكرا" على الموضوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*بالرغم من انة رمضان و الناس صايمة*

*الا ان بشوف خناقات اكتر من الايام العادية*

*و في نص الخناقة يقولة انا صايم و مخنوق*

*هو الصيام بيخنق ؟!*

*هو الصيام دا عن الاكل و البرفان و الحاجات الظاهرية ؟!*

*غريب امركم يا مسلمين كل واحد طالع من بيتو بوزة شبرين و بيتخانق مع دبان وشة علشان صايم*

*طاب هو الصيام مش علشان تصوم عن كل شر و تسامح و تحب الكل ؟*

*دي حاجة *

*حاجة تاني اتفرج بقى بعد الفطار على اللي بيحصل*

*شيشة و سجاير و بيرة ستات و رجالة على كل كازينوهات البحر *

*كأن باليل دا مالوش علاقة خالص برمضان و الصيام*

*حاجة تاني*

*80% من المسلمين مش بيصوموا رمضان من السحور للفطار*

*قريبي في الكويت طبعا في الشغل كل واحد لية مكتبة*

*يجيلة واحد صحبة يقولة معلش خليني اشرب سيجارة عندك في المكتب*

*و يطلع اللهم اني صائم*

*واحد تاني يجيلة اطلب قهوة هموت و اشربها اهي داخلة مكتبك و عارفينك مسيحي*

*واحد تاني يدخلة و يشرب من عندة مية*

*و زمان بابا كان بيشتغل مع واحد مسلم و كان بيقولوة الحج*

*كان بابا يروح يجبلة اكل كأنة لية هو و يقعدة على باب المحل مايخليش حد يدخل لغاية لما الحج دا يفطر و يبقى تمام *

*و يطلع صايم قدام الناس*

*واحد صاحب اخويا جدااااااا و مسلم بس في رمضان يشرب مية لانة مابيقدرش يصوم عن المية طاب دا يبقى صيام ؟*

*واحد جيراننا في العمارة ساكن في الدور الساااااااااابع يسيب الاسانسير و ينزل او يطلع على السلم في شهر رمضان بالات لية ؟ علشان يشرب سجاير على السلم محدش يشوفة و بما اني في الدور الثاني فبستسهل و انزل او اطلع من السلم و طبعا بشوفة و يضحكلي اقلة كل سنة و انت طيب طاب اقولة اية دا ؟*

*الشغالة بتاعتنا بشوفها تفتح التلاجة و تاخد مية بس مابرضاش احرجها و اطنش و اعمل نفسي مش شايفة *

*دا غير اللي بياكل في بيتهم قبل ما يخرج اهو البيت ستر برضة*

*هما بيضحكوا على نفسهم ولا على ربنا ولا على مييييييييييين*

*بس  سيبكوا بصراحة احلى حاجة في رمضان التليفزيوووووووووووون 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*اة و القطايف كمان بس انا بعملها مالحة بالجبنة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*يالاة كفاية كدا*

*كل سنة و انتوا طيبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*


----------



## *malk (27 أغسطس 2008)

> *وكتير اوى بنسمع كلام يحرق الدم بسبب برفان
> *



_اول مرة اعرف حكاية البرفان دى_
*



ورديت عليه رد ممتاز انه هما بيقرو القرأن بصوت عالى وانا مش مجبر اسمعه ولما اعاملهم بالمثل واشغل الاغانى اللى بحبها وهما مش عاوزين يسمعوها هيحسو باللى هما بيعملوه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_سؤال بسيط بس _
_انت فضلت سليم بعد الرد دى؟_
*



وربنا يعدى رمضان على خير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_ياااااااااارب_



> قلعت الجزمة واديته بيها فى وسط الشارع
> من ساعتها وانا بحترم البنت دى جدااااا


_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_جبارة البت دى_
_طب بالنسبة لما تكون واحدة هتكب مية عليا من البلكونة اطلعلها بيتها ولا اية هههههههههه_
_ساعتها ولد مسيحى هو الى حزرنى مشيت انا واتكبت المية علية ههههههههه_


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *بجد نفسى افهمهم مقتنعين ان ده صيام؟*
> *هم المفروض يسموه شهر الأكل مش شهر الصيام*
> *شوف الدولة بتصرف أد ايه على الأكل فى الشهر ده*
> *وبتخسر أد أيه نتيجة تكاسل العمال و الموظفين بحجة أنهم صايمين.*
> ...


 هى الناس بتاكل كتير جدااااا فى رمضان 
بس سيبك انتى مسلسلات رمضان حلوة 
بفكر اغير عنوان الموضوع ل رمضان جالكم خبو عيالكم​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بالرغم من انة رمضان و الناس صايمة*
> 
> *الا ان بشوف خناقات اكتر من الايام العادية*
> 
> ...


كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا فراشه 
دة بقت فضايح رمضان خالص 
وبعدين رمضان فعلا  فيه كميه خناقات رهيييييييييييبه 
تحسى الشيطان بيبقا شغله عالى اوى 
شهر الشغل بتاعه 
ضرب وشتيمة وفى الاخر اللهم انى صايم 
بس حلوة اوى الفضايح اللى انتى كاتباها دى 
فعلا اكتر حاجة بتخنق فى رمضان المظهريه 
تحسى كل واحد بيتفنن يقول انا صايم ازاى 
شويه باستغفر الله العظيم وشويه بالحجاب وشويه اللهم انى صايم واللى يقولك غض البصر 
واتقو الله دة احنا فى صيام 
دة غير نظرات الحقد والغل اللى فى عينيهم 
صدقونى بحس كل واحد منهم راكبه ميت عفريت علشان صايم 
انا بقترح يفطرو احسن 
لانهم ينطبق عليهم المثل اللى بيقول املا الفم تستحى العين والدماغ تسنتح وتبقا تمام 
اضافة رائعه للموضوع يا فراشة​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

keky قال:


> _اول مرة اعرف حكاية البرفان دى_
> 
> _سؤال بسيط بس _
> _انت فضلت سليم بعد الرد دى؟_
> ...


بصى ساعه الموقف دة كان معايا جروب الجامعه 
حوالى 25 ولد 
فاكيد مكنتش هضرب لوحدى 
ههههههههههههههههه
بالنسبه للبرفان حطى برفان جامد كدة وانزلى اركبى ميكروباص 
وخلى معاكى فلوس زيادة علشان هتكملى فى تاكسى 
وبالنسبه للبنت فهى جباررررررررررررررة لابعد الحدود​


----------



## استفانوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة
انا مكتبي في رمضان هو مقر لكل اصدقائي المسلمين
عرفين ليه
على كل حال
نقول لكل الاحباء المسلمين في هذا العرف
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

*شهر الاكل والشهوات والمسلسلات جة *


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> بصراحة
> انا مكتبي في رمضان هو مقر لكل اصدقائي المسلمين
> عرفين ليه
> على كل حال
> ...



طبعا عارفين ما فراشه فضحت رمضان كله 
وعموما بردة كل سنه وهما طيبين وعايشين يقرفونا فى عيشتنا 
نورت الموضوع اخونا الغالى ​​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



شهر الاكل والشهوات والمسلسلات جة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبه لينا يبقا شهر المسلسلات فقط 
بالنسبه ليهم شهر كريييييييييييييييييييييييم 
فى كل حاجة
مسلسلات 
اكل 
لعب للصباح الباكر 
كل حاجة موجودة ومتسجلة ياباشا​​*​


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2008)

ياه يا جو

انا بصراحة لو كنت في مصر في شهر رمضان كله, فمش حيعدي قبل ما يكون مقتلي مطلب الجماهير

يا اخي مش مقول ان الموضوع يصل الى هذه الدرجة!

اتذكر مرة بشهر رمضان و انا بطريقي الى الجامعة (قبل ما اشتري سيارتي ال bmw :t30 و بوقتها كنت اصعد بالباص و كنت ماسك مياه معدنية (يخاف على جسمه من السكريات), فنظر الي شخص مسلم (صائم) و نظر الى الماء الذي في يدي و من ثم نظر الى بحقد.. بشربت من الماء فوراً رداً على نظرته الدونية
فلم يتمالك نفسه و قال "استغفر الله"

اخوكم روك ما عداها على خير, مسكت في الراجل استجوبه قلت ايه و ليه و مين انت و بأي حق تتلفظ بهذا الكلام..ز

ما اطول القصة, كلها دقائق و تدخل السائق ليفهم الموضوع و بعدها طلب من المسلم ان يترك الباص بسبب كلمات عنصرية وجهها للركاب

المسلم رفض بسبب كبريائه مما جبر السائق على استدعاء الشرطة الفورية... كلها دقائق و الشرطة وصلت المكان ز طلبت منه مغادرة الباص فوراً.. فغادر الباص..

كنت بوقتها قادر على رفع قضية تخسره عمله اضافة الى غرامة


فكرك لو تصرفت نفس التصرف في مصر حيكون مصيري ايه؟ 30:


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (27 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو

بس صدقونى مش بس المسيحين اللى بيتبهدلوا كمان المسلمين بيبهدلوا بعض
يعنى اعتقد كنت فى المواصلات ومصدعة جدا وكل واحد ماسك مصحف ونازل قراية رغم انه مبيحصلش كده غير فى رمضان وليه وليه بقى انا سانده دماغى على الشباك ومش بقرا قران وواحد يقولى فضل رمضان والتانى يكفرنى اصلها بتبقى ناقصة هخدها من قصرها السنة دى ومش خارجة فى رمضان 

المشكلة انا اللى عايزة افهمه هو الايمان والخوف من ربنا مش بيظهر الا  فى رمضان يعنى 

وشكرا على التوبيك


----------



## emy (27 أغسطس 2008)

> فكرك لو تصرفت نفس التصرف في مصر حيكون مصيري ايه؟


 
*يااااااااااااااااااااه داحنا على كده بلد ديمقراطيه جدا*
*لو حصل الموقف ده فى مصر طبعا طبعا *
*مش بعيد الواحد يلاقى نفسه معتقل ولا حاجه ههههههههههههههه*
*مرسى يا جو عالموضوع ده *
*بس برضه الواحد بيحب رمضان علشان المسلسلات والتليفجن*​​​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> ياه يا جو
> 
> انا بصراحة لو كنت في مصر في شهر رمضان كله, فمش حيعدي قبل ما يكون مقتلي مطلب الجماهير
> 
> ...


اعتقد لو فى مصر هينتهى الامر ب 10 غرز فى الوجه 
مع اعتبارك مختل عقليا 
بس سيبك انت الله يسهله عربيه bmw
ومنتدى وحركات 
انت عديت يا عم روك 
الموضوع نور بوجودك يا غالى​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> ياه يا جو
> 
> انا بصراحة لو كنت في مصر في شهر رمضان كله, فمش حيعدي قبل ما يكون مقتلي مطلب الجماهير
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه
انا في المدارس برضة يا روك تسمع كتير اوي لما تيجي تضايق مسلم اونرخم هلية يقول اللهم اني صايم بعد شوية القية بيشتم وبيعملو كل شئ 

وكنت بشتري اكل مخصوص في رمضان:hlp:وكانو يتغاظو مني ههههههه جداااااااا بحس انهم لو طالو يموتنا هيمتونا

علي العلم اننا بنبقا صيمين وطول اليوم بيكلو قصادنا عمرنا محسسناهم اصلا اننا صيمين بامانة ديما مكنش حد يعرف اننا صيمين *


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> موضوع حلو
> 
> بس صدقونى مش بس المسيحين اللى بيتبهدلوا كمان المسلمين بيبهدلوا بعض
> يعنى اعتقد كنت فى المواصلات ومصدعة جدا وكل واحد ماسك مصحف ونازل قراية رغم انه مبيحصلش كده غير فى رمضان وليه وليه بقى انا سانده دماغى على الشباك ومش بقرا قران وواحد يقولى فضل رمضان والتانى يكفرنى اصلها بتبقى ناقصة هخدها من قصرها السنة دى ومش خارجة فى رمضان
> ...


لا شكر على واجب اختى الغاليه 
المشكله فى انهم بيتعدو على حريه الاخرين دون وجه حق وبيعتبرو دة خير بيعملوه 
واللى يغيظ انهم  مش بيتقبلو نصيحة حد مثلا فى انهم يوطو صوتهم 
ويا سلام لو ركبتى مترو 
عربيات السيدات يا سلام بتبقا ممتازة ادعيه ايه وباعلى صوت والقرأن باعلى صوت 
ولا لو ركبتى العربيات العاديه 
كافرة ماجنه  والفاظ غريبه 
ومش هما عملو عربيات سيدات 
وربنا ياخدكم من البلد والفاظ غريبه كنا بنسمعها كل يوم​​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> ياه يا جو
> 
> انا بصراحة لو كنت في مصر في شهر رمضان كله, فمش حيعدي قبل ما يكون مقتلي مطلب الجماهير
> 
> ...


 
كل اللي اقدر اقولة نفسي اعيش في بلاد مسيحية


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> _*يااااااااااااااااااااه داحنا على كده بلد ديمقراطيه جدا
> لو حصل الموقف ده فى مصر طبعا طبعا
> مش بعيد الواحد يلاقى نفسه معتقل ولا حاجه ههههههههههههههه
> مرسى يا جو عالموضوع ده
> بس برضه الواحد بيحب رمضان علشان المسلسلات والتليفجن*_



مش فالحه غير فى مسلسلات رمضان​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

صح نسيت اقول حاجة مهمة جدا 

في شهر رمضان بتكتر الخيام السوداء المتحركة 

بقينا في افغانستان مش في مصر​


----------



## cobcob (27 أغسطس 2008)

*طب انتو مبسوطين عشان مش هاتنزلو
واللى عندهم شغل يعملو ايييييييييييييييييه؟
ويا سلام بقا لما يبقو فى الشغل ده لوحدهم ومحاصرين من كل الجهات
وبعدين أنا مش باتفرج على التليفيزيون فى رمضان كتير
وبكره الزحمة والدربكة فى الشارع
والناس بتيجى بل رمضان باسبوع تفتكر ان رمضان جاى
اصلهم بيتفاجأو وينزلو يشتروا اى حاجة من اى حتة
انا مش عاوزة رمضااااااااااااااااااااااان​*


----------



## emy (27 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> مش فالحه غير فى مسلسلات رمضان ​


*طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:t30:*
:smil16::smil16:​


----------



## نذير (27 أغسطس 2008)

مش بس انتوا بتكرهوا شهر رمضان
الشياطين كمان تكرهه ...... زيكوا بالضبط


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> صح نسيت اقول حاجة مهمة جدا
> 
> في شهر رمضان بتكتر الخيام السوداء المتحركة
> 
> بقينا في افغانستان مش في مصر


طالبان تسيطر على مصر ​ههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> طب انتو مبسوطين عشان مش هاتنزلو
> واللى عندهم شغل يعملو ايييييييييييييييييه؟
> ويا سلام بقا لما يبقو فى الشغل ده لوحدهم ومحاصرين من كل الجهات
> وبعدين أنا مش باتفرج على التليفيزيون فى رمضان كتير
> ...


ولا انا عاوزة​


----------



## hemamansour (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم....اولا من الواجب احترام الديانات الاخرى والشعاءر التى تقام فيها حتى ولو كذبا ورياءا....ثانيا المسلمين يشكلون الاغلبيه وعليكم احترامهم كما يجب على المسلمين احترام معتقداتكم مع انكم تشكلون الاقليه...............وعلى فكرة المسلم بيحب جدا اللى يحترم ديانته


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> مش بس انتوا بتكرهوا شهر رمضان
> الشياطين كمان تكرهه ...... زيكوا بالضبط


 انت شايف حاجة عدله  فى رمضان افندى دة 
مش شايف الحجر على حريه الاخرين 
مش شايف غضب ربنا على الناس وهى نازله صايمة 
مش شايف التصارع على ظهور انك صايم فى رمضان فى كل مكان سواء بالقران بصوت عالى 
او اللهم انى صايم 
او الكلام دة كله 
صحيح انت خسارة ان حد يعبرك برد 
والمفروض تتعاقب 
بس رمضان مش اكرم منى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> السلام عليكم....اولا من الواجب احترام الديانات الاخرى والشعاءر التى تقام فيها حتى ولو كذبا ورياءا....ثانيا المسلمين يشكلون الاغلبيه وعليكم احترامهم كما يجب على المسلمين احترام معتقداتكم مع انكم تشكلون الاقليه...............وعلى فكرة المسلم بيحب جدا اللى يحترم ديانته


 
بزمتك يا شيخ

انتوا بتحترموا اوقات صيامنا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> السلام عليكم....اولا من الواجب احترام الديانات الاخرى والشعاءر التى تقام فيها حتى ولو كذبا ورياءا....ثانيا المسلمين يشكلون الاغلبيه وعليكم احترامهم كما يجب على المسلمين احترام معتقداتكم مع انكم تشكلون الاقليه...............وعلى فكرة المسلم بيحب جدا اللى يحترم ديانته


على فكرة هى مش اغلبيه واقليه 
البلد بلدنا 
واحنا بنحترم شعائرهم 
ولكن انت عاوزنى احترم واحد مش بيحترمنى ازاى 
واحد يشوف الصليب فى ايدى يقول اعوذ بالله واستغفر الله العظيم 
وعلى فكرة الاقباط بيحترمو كل الناس حتى اليهود 
وعمرنا ما غلطتنا فى معتقدات حد 
ومش معنى اننا بنحكم عقلنا نبقا بنغلط 
يعنى انت لو مصدع  وواحد جيه جنبك وقعد يقرا قران بصوت عالى 
هتبقا متغاظ منه ولالا 
من حقى انى ميتفرضش عليا حاجة اسمعها 
انا  مقولتش متقروش
لكن اقرا فى سرك 
سلامى اليك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 أغسطس 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> السلام عليكم....اولا من الواجب احترام الديانات الاخرى والشعاءر التى تقام فيها حتى ولو كذبا ورياءا..
> 
> يعنى تتعدى على حرية غيرك وعايز كمان الناس تحترمك...عجيبة دى !!!!
> 
> ...



ايه دة غريبة هو المسلم بيعرف يحب
جديدة دى
كل اللى بنشوفه كراهية ومنظرة بالدين​


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2008)

نذير قال:


> مش بس انتوا بتكرهوا شهر رمضان
> الشياطين كمان تكرهه ...... زيكوا بالضبط


 

هذا افضل ماعندك؟

ان تنتقص خليقة الله الكاملة الرائعة و تصفها بالشياطين؟

ربنا يسامحك

بس على الفكرة, الشياطين بتموت في رمضان, لانهم حيهللوا من الفرح ان مليار مسلم بيتبعوا شيطان و يصوموا له و يقرأوا بكتابه الشيطاني..


----------



## نذير (27 أغسطس 2008)

اهلا صديقي القديم روك
الحقيقة انني قاطعت منتداكم لمدة ثلاث سنين بسبب هجومكم الشديد على الاسلام
لكني عدت لعل وعسى ...............
اريد أن أن أسألك يا روك ، هل أنتم مبشرون حقا ؟
هل هكذا يقتدى بالمسيح عليه السلام ؟


----------



## veronika (27 أغسطس 2008)

*اولا انا بشكرك جدا على الموضوع
فعلا الشهر ده انا بفرح بجد لما بيخلص و احسن حاجه السنه دي انه في الاجازه علشان ما نسمعش الكلام اللي بنسمعه منهم بجد الواحد طول ما هو ماشي بيسمع كلام و تعليقات سخيفه و انك طبعا داخل النار داخل ده شيء مفروغ منه بجد و يرجعوا يقولوا ماحدش بيحترمنا  مع ان لما بيجي رمضان في الدراسه مش باكل وده طبعا لان الكافتريا بتبقى قافله اصلهم بيعملوا حسابنا و بيحترمونا و صدقوني الواحد بيفضل مراعي شعورهم و مستحمل القران اللي بيسمعه طول الوقت 
في حاجه عايزه اقولها علشان الناس اللي بيقولوا  انهم بيحترمونا
مرة واحده صحبتي اكلت في الشارع في رمضان طبعا و كنا جنب مدرسه ابتدائي
و لقينا حبت عيال مسكوا طوب و حدفونا به و مشينا من قدامهم جريوا ورانا و هما بيحدفونا بالطوب
ده طبعا لانهم بيحترمونا و هو ده الاحترام اللي بيعلموه لاولادهم
عموما الموضوع حلو اوي
ربنا يباركك و رمضان..........................​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

نذير قال:


> اهلا صديقي القديم روك
> الحقيقة انني قاطعت منتداكم لمدة ثلاث سنين بسبب هجومكم الشديد على الاسلام
> لكني عدت لعل وعسى ...............
> اريد أن أن أسألك يا روك ، هل أنتم مبشرون حقا ؟
> هل هكذا يقتدى بالمسيح عليه السلام ؟


 
هل دا المكان المناسب لسؤالك ؟

يا ريت نظام و بلاش خروج عن الموضوع


----------



## نذير (27 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هل دا المكان المناسب لسؤالك ؟
> 
> يا ريت نظام و بلاش خروج عن الموضوع



كان مجرد عتاب لصديق قديم يفهمني وأفهمه 
وحتى لا أخرج من الموضوع 
إن كان هناك بعض المسلمين يسيئون التصرف فالعيب فيهم وليس في رمضان
كثير من المسلمين شهر رمضان بالنسبة لهم شهر صوم وعبادة وقيام ليل
ومنهم من هو ضعيف الايمان ، هذا موجود في كل الاديان
لا اريد التوسع أكثر لان الموضوع مستفز


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> اهلا صديقي القديم روك
> الحقيقة انني قاطعت منتداكم لمدة ثلاث سنين بسبب هجومكم الشديد على الاسلام
> لكني عدت لعل وعسى ...............
> اريد أن أن أسألك يا روك ، هل أنتم مبشرون حقا ؟
> هل هكذا يقتدى بالمسيح عليه السلام ؟


اسمحلى اجاوب انا 
نعم نحن مبشرون 
اى هكذا تقصد ؟ 
لو كنت تقصد الموضوع  ياريت توضح الجمل اللى مش عاجباك 
اه صح نسيت 
مش هتفرق ان كنت سيبت المنتدى من سنه او  من اتنين او من ساعه ما فتحناه 
احنا مش فى الجيش هنا 
القديم زى الجديد 
المشرف زى العضو 
طالما فى سياق الادب والاحترام​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> اولا انا بشكرك جدا على الموضوع
> فعلا الشهر ده انا بفرح بجد لما بيخلص و احسن حاجه السنه دي انه في الاجازه علشان ما نسمعش الكلام اللي بنسمعه منهم بجد الواحد طول ما هو ماشي بيسمع كلام و تعليقات سخيفه و انك طبعا داخل النار داخل ده شيء مفروغ منه بجد و يرجعوا يقولوا ماحدش بيحترمنا مع ان لما بيجي رمضان في الدراسه مش باكل وده طبعا لان الكافتريا بتبقى قافله اصلهم بيعملوا حسابنا و بيحترمونا و صدقوني الواحد بيفضل مراعي شعورهم و مستحمل القران اللي بيسمعه طول الوقت
> في حاجه عايزه اقولها علشان الناس اللي بيقولوا انهم بيحترمونا
> مرة واحده صحبتي اكلت في الشارع في رمضان طبعا و كنا جنب مدرسه ابتدائي
> ...


هو دة الاحترام عندهم 
هنعمل ايه بقا 
وبيعلموه لاولادهم كمان ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

نذير قال:


> كان مجرد عتاب لصديق قديم يفهمني وأفهمه
> وحتى لا أخرج من الموضوع
> إن كان هناك بعض المسلمين يسيئون التصرف فالعيب فيهم وليس في رمضان
> كثير من المسلمين شهر رمضان بالنسبة لهم شهر صوم وعبادة وقيام ليل
> ...


 
طيب ما احنا كل كلامنا على تصرفات المسلمين في شهر رمضان

و ليس شهر رمضان نفسة ...


----------



## mero_engel (27 أغسطس 2008)

*عايزه اضيف جزء بسيط فوق كل اللي قولته *
*هو ليه الشهر دا شهر اكل *
*وبحس كانهم مكنوش بياكلوا ومستنين رمضان يجيوا عشان يفطروا فيه *
*علي اساس كانوا صايمين سنه*

*وتدخل اي سوبر ماركت تلاقي زحمه فظييييييييييييعه ومشتروات بكميات اكل بشعه*
*مخزون سنه مثلا*
*واسمع انهم بيعملوا جمعيات مخصوص*
*عشان يشتروا اكل بس في رمضان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2008)

* فعلاً شىء مستفز جداً انهم يحددوا علاقتهم بربنا فى الشهر ده وكأن نصيب ربنا فيهم هو الشهر ده وبس ..ونبص نلاقى فى المصالح الحكوميه الموظف مش قاعد على مكتبه بحجة انه بيصلى وطبعاً محدش يقدر يفتح بقه .. أحنا فى ر مضاان .
 والكل بيتفانى فى انه يظهر  أد أيه هو متدين وبيعرف ربنا وبيبذل كل جهده فى أنه يبان تعباان ومرهق وعصبى وريقه ناشف أمال   الناس تعرف ازاى انه صايم !!!!
وكماان الشهر ده متلاقيش فيه أى أنتاج لا عامل فى مصنع بيشتغل ولا مدرس بيشرح وقال ايه العمل عبااااده هههههههه
بجد شىء غريب الاهتمام بالمظاهر وبس  ..والسؤال بقى كام واحد من اللى هاريين الشوارع صلاه وبيقرواااا القرآن بعلو صوتهم حتى وهما ماااشيين فى الشارع بيعملواا ده فى بيوووتهم ولا علشاان مفيش  حد شايفهم فمش مهم يعملوا كده !!!!
انا مش قادره أشووف فى الشهر ده اى علاقه بأى تدين حقيقى .. كلها مظاااهر أعتدنا نشوفها فى الشهر ده ..يلا بقى دع الخلق للخااالق هههههههههه ورمضاااااااااان كريم بمسلسلاته وبحلووووياااته  
موووضوووع روووووووعه يا جوجو خلانا نطلع اللى جوانا  ميررررسى ليك وربنا يباركك.  ​*


----------



## الحوت (27 أغسطس 2008)

*قرب ياتي رمضان وتاتي معه المشاكل التي لا تحصى من جهة الاختلاف في تحديد بدايته او نهايته ..

ناهيك عن المشاكل التي تعترض المسلمين في هذا الشهر من جهة طريقة صيامهم .. والتي يعرضونها امام مشايخهم ودور الافتاء ليقدموا لهم الحلول للافلات منها ..

واللافت في المسلمين هو " حرفيتهم " الشديدة .. لدرجة تقديمهم " أسخف " الأسئلة لمشايخهم ليفتوهم عليها ..
ولا سيما اسئلة " جنسية " , بما يحرم فعله او يحلل من جهة الجنس ..

لدرجة انك تشعر بالغثيان والقرف الشديد من مجرد قراءة " عناوين " الفتاوي المتعلقة بهذه الأمور في شهر رمضان ..

فهل صدقت المقولة القائلة بأن المسلم لا يفكر الا بنصفه السفلي !!؟؟ 

ويمكن لأي قارئ كريم ان يبحث في اي موقع اسلامي حول فتاوي رمضان وسيكتشف العجب ..
مما يظهر للعيان مدى تفشى هاجس الجنس في المجتمع الاسلامي .. ولا عجب .. اذ كانت سنة رسولهم هي " النكاح " !

أما المشاكل الأخرى .. فلن نعرضها لتفاصيلها الممله كما سابقها والتي تتكر كل سنة ..

وسنكتفي بالصور والكاريكاتير ..








































*


----------



## emy (27 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوين اوى يا حوت الكاريكاتير دول *​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

*



عايزه اضيف جزء بسيط فوق كل اللي قولته 
هو ليه الشهر دا شهر اكل 
وبحس كانهم مكنوش بياكلوا ومستنين رمضان يجيوا عشان يفطروا فيه 
علي اساس كانوا صايمين سنه

وتدخل اي سوبر ماركت تلاقي زحمه فظييييييييييييعه ومشتروات بكميات اكل بشعه
مخزون سنه مثلا
واسمع انهم بيعملوا جمعيات مخصوص
عشان يشتروا اكل بس في رمضان

أنقر للتوسيع...


رمضان كريم فى اكله 
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

> فعلاً شىء مستفز جداً انهم يحددوا علاقتهم بربنا فى الشهر ده وكأن نصيب ربنا فيهم هو الشهر ده وبس ..ونبص نلاقى فى المصالح الحكوميه الموظف مش قاعد على مكتبه بحجة انه بيصلى وطبعاً محدش يقدر يفتح بقه .. أحنا فى ر مضاان .
> والكل بيتفانى فى انه يظهر أد أيه هو متدين وبيعرف ربنا وبيبذل كل جهده فى أنه يبان تعباان ومرهق وعصبى وريقه ناشف أمال الناس تعرف ازاى انه صايم !!!!
> وكماان الشهر ده متلاقيش فيه أى أنتاج لا عامل فى مصنع بيشتغل ولا مدرس بيشرح وقال ايه العمل عبااااده هههههههه
> بجد شىء غريب الاهتمام بالمظاهر وبس ..والسؤال بقى كام واحد من اللى هاريين الشوارع صلاه وبيقرواااا القرآن بعلو صوتهم حتى وهما ماااشيين فى الشارع بيعملواا ده فى بيوووتهم ولا علشاان مفيش حد شايفهم فمش مهم يعملوا كده !!!!
> ...


نورتى الموضوع يا غاليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
ارائك متميزة كالعادة 
وفعلا رمضان كريم بمظاهره وبمسلسلاته وحلوياته​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

*



قرب ياتي رمضان وتاتي معه المشاكل التي لا تحصى من جهة الاختلاف في تحديد بدايته او نهايته ..

ناهيك عن المشاكل التي تعترض المسلمين في هذا الشهر من جهة طريقة صيامهم .. والتي يعرضونها امام مشايخهم ودور الافتاء ليقدموا لهم الحلول للافلات منها ..

واللافت في المسلمين هو " حرفيتهم " الشديدة .. لدرجة تقديمهم " أسخف " الأسئلة لمشايخهم ليفتوهم عليها ..
ولا سيما اسئلة " جنسية " , بما يحرم فعله او يحلل من جهة الجنس ..

لدرجة انك تشعر بالغثيان والقرف الشديد من مجرد قراءة " عناوين " الفتاوي المتعلقة بهذه الأمور في شهر رمضان ..

فهل صدقت المقولة القائلة بأن المسلم لا يفكر الا بنصفه السفلي !!؟؟ 

ويمكن لأي قارئ كريم ان يبحث في اي موقع اسلامي حول فتاوي رمضان وسيكتشف العجب ..
مما يظهر للعيان مدى تفشى هاجس الجنس في المجتمع الاسلامي .. ولا عجب .. اذ كانت سنة رسولهم هي " النكاح " !

أما المشاكل الأخرى .. فلن نعرضها لتفاصيلها الممله كما سابقها والتي تتكر كل سنة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا اخذت جانب لم نذكره فى الموضوع كاغلبيه 
ربما لتعاملك الدائم معهم 
ربنا يبارك استاذى 
وفعلا يا جماعه 
رمضان كريم جنسيا 
محيرنا رمضان دة كريم كريم يعنى​​*​


----------



## maria123 (28 أغسطس 2008)

عن جد موضوعك رائع و صحيح 100% 
شي ممل و اكتر شي مزعج ريحتون ولييييييييييييييييي


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

> عن جد موضوعك رائع و صحيح 100%
> شي ممل و اكتر شي مزعج ريحتون ولييييييييييييييييي


فعلا الريحة بتبقا لا تطاق 
اى واحدة من البنات تحب تجرب 
اركبو عربيه السيدات فى المترو وابقو قابلونى لو حد كمل محطتين فى الايام الحلوة دى​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههه بالفعل صور تعبر عن الواقع
*​


----------



## cat_koka (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انتوا محسسنى ان المسلمين وحوش كل همهم انهم يتخانقوا معاكم و يدوروا على اى فرصه عشان يتعصبوا عليكم 
مانا مسلمه وفى كل رمضان بشوف صحابى من المسيحيين مش بياكلوا مش خوفا منى بس احتراما لانى جعانه و افتكر ان ده احترام منهم للانسانيه وكمان البرفان مش حرام ان الراجل يحطه اول مره اسمع ان حد بيتكلم فى حاجه زى كده 
وعلى فكره مفيش حد الغى حريتكم وقال لازم تصوموا معانا او تلبسوا حجاب او ما تسمعوش اغانى ده حقكم زى ما من حقنا نقرأ قرأن
و للمعلومه ان مش كل الناس بتفطر ومش كل الناس بتصلى وافتكر ان عندكم نفس الحاجات دى بتحصل 
ريحوا دماغكم احنا مش فى دماغنا اننا نمشيكم على مزاجنااو نخليكم مسلمين يالاكراه
وقبل ما اى حد يقول اى كلام عنصري وفى كراهيه افتكر ان اى حد مسلم جه وقاللك كل سنه وانت طيب فى اى عيد ليكوا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أم مريم 1 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى الكريم أنا أعتذر لك عن تصرفات بعض المسلمين الخاطئة التى يبدونها خلال هذا الشهر الكريم ، ولكنى لا أريدك أن تحكم على الإسلام من خلال هؤلاء ، فتعاليم الإسلام واضحة فقد قال تعالى فى كتابه العزيز " واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً وبالوالدين إحسانا وبذى القربى واليتامى والمساكين والجار ذى القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب " 
أى أن الله تعالى أمرنا بحسن الجوار وأنت يا أخى فى المترو تعتبر جار وتعتبر صاحب بالجنب حتى تنزل . ولك حق الجوار ، ولك علينا ألا نؤذيك لا بكلمة ولا بصوت مرتفع ولا بتصرف غير لائق . فهذا هو الدين . وكان عليك ألا ترد الإساءة بالإساءة فالعفو من شيم الكرام 
أسأل الله أن يشرح صدرك وينور دربك ويهديك للحق


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا جماعة انتوا محسسنى ان المسلمين وحوش كل همهم انهم يتخانقوا معاكم و يدوروا على اى فرصه عشان يتعصبوا عليكم
> مانا مسلمه وفى كل رمضان بشوف صحابى من المسيحيين مش بياكلوا مش خوفا منى بس احتراما لانى جعانه و افتكر ان ده احترام منهم للانسانيه وكمان البرفان مش حرام ان الراجل يحطه اول مره اسمع ان حد بيتكلم فى حاجه زى كده
> وعلى فكره مفيش حد الغى حريتكم وقال لازم تصوموا معانا او تلبسوا حجاب او ما تسمعوش اغانى ده حقكم زى ما من حقنا نقرأ قرأن
> و للمعلومه ان مش كل الناس بتفطر ومش كل الناس بتصلى وافتكر ان عندكم نفس الحاجات دى بتحصل
> ...


الانسانيه  دى مبنشوفهاش غير فى رمضان لكن فى صيامنا احنا  مفيش انسانيه​


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> خى الكريم أنا أعتذر لك عن تصرفات بعض المسلمين الخاطئة التى يبدونها خلال هذا الشهر الكريم ، ولكنى لا أريدك أن تحكم على الإسلام من خلال هؤلاء ، فتعاليم الإسلام واضحة فقد قال تعالى فى كتابه العزيز " واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً وبالوالدين إحسانا وبذى القربى واليتامى والمساكين والجار ذى القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب "
> أى أن الله تعالى أمرنا بحسن الجوار وأنت يا أخى فى المترو تعتبر جار وتعتبر صاحب بالجنب حتى تنزل . ولك حق الجوار ، ولك علينا ألا نؤذيك لا بكلمة ولا بصوت مرتفع ولا بتصرف غير لائق . فهذا هو الدين . وكان عليك ألا ترد الإساءة بالإساءة فالعفو من شيم الكرام
> أسأل الله أن يشرح صدرك وينور دربك ويهديك للحق


فعلا !!!!!!
حق الجوار 
طيب الشيوخ المسلمين بيقولو فى خطبة الجمعه وقاتلو الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الاخر ولا يحرمو ما حرم الله ورسوله 
دة من ضمن حق الجوار 
انتى عاوازانى احكم على الاسلام من الجانب اللى انتى شايفاه 
لكنى بحكم من كل الجوانب​


----------



## cat_koka (28 سبتمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> الانسانيه  دى مبنشوفهاش غير فى رمضان لكن فى صيامنا احنا  مفيش انسانيه​


يعنى احنا فى رمضان بنسلم عليكم وفى عيد القيامه مثلا مش بنقول كل سنه وانتوا طيبين ولا جارتى اللى بسلم عليها وبسالها عن احوالها ده بيحصل فى رمضان بس و باقى السنه بدور وشي الناحيه التانيه متهيأ لى واسعه دى شويه :t9:

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> يعنى احنا فى رمضان بنسلم عليكم وفى عيد القيامه مثلا مش بنقول كل سنه وانتوا طيبين ولا جارتى اللى بسلم عليها وبسالها عن احوالها ده بيحصل فى رمضان بس و باقى السنه بدور وشي الناحيه التانيه متهيأ لى واسعه دى شويه :t9:
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لا الواسعه اننا نبقا صايمين ونلاقى الناس حوالينا بتاكل لحوم  عادى جدا 
فى حين لو بنت ماشيه فى الشارع بازازة ميه فى رمضان  بتسمع ما لذ وطاب من الالفاظ او مثلا فى رمضان كل كافتريات الجامعه تقفل 
لانهم معتبرين اننا مالناش مكان 
احكيلك على موقف حصل معايا فى المترو 
كانو الناس حواليا بيقرو قران الموبايل بتاعى رن على  ترنيمة  قبطيه 
لاقيت بتاع  فى نفس واحد احنا فى رمضان والناس بتقرا قرأن​


----------



## أم مريم 1 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء ما يقوم به كثير من المسلمين فى هذا الشهر الكريم من إسراف ليس من الدين فى شئ وذلك يخصهم هم فأنظر أخى إلى قول الله تعالى " وآت ذى القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا ، إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا " 
فالإسلام يأمر بالإعتدال فى كل شئ وينهى عن الإسراف


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> أخوانى الأعزاء ما يقوم به كثير من المسلمين فى هذا الشهر الكريم من إسراف ليس من الدين فى شئ وذلك يخصهم هم فأنظر أخى إلى قول الله تعالى " وآت ذى القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا ، إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا "
> فالإسلام يأمر بالإعتدال فى كل شئ وينهى عن الإسراف


فعلا !!!!!
الاسلام يأمر بالاعتدال 
اللى يغير دينه يحارب حتى يمسك ويقطع عنقه 
واللى ميؤمنش بالاسلام يا يدفع الجزيه يا يحارب ويقتل 
دة منتهى الاعتدال 
ممكن سؤال صغير مالوش علاقة بالموضوع الحالى 
ان كان رب المسلمين  وهما فى بطون امهاتهم يرسل ملاكا  فيكتب على جبين كل فرد  ان كان هيدخل الجنه او النار  ويقال فى الحديث انه ان كنت على بعد زراع من الجنه ومكتوب انك داخل النار يبقا هتدخل النار  وان كنت  على بعد زراع من النار  ومكتوب عىل جبينك انك داخل الجنة  يبقا هتخش الجنه 
طيب نعمل اعمال كويسه او وحشه ليه 
طالما اعمالى مش هتأثر على دخولى الجنه او دخولى النار
طيب انا ربنا هيحكم عليا ازاى ان كان محدد مسبقا ان كنت فى الجنه او فى النار 
وبتقولو كمان الله يهدى من يشاء 
طيب انا ربنا  مرضيش يهدينى 
هيحاسبنى على اى اساس 
ياريت نحكم عقلنا شويه ​


----------



## amgad13 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيش اكتر من الكلام
ولو الكلام يريح اتكلموا
وكل سنة وانا طيب
والعيد كمان يومين
ولسه واخدين تصريح نصلى العيد فى الملعب


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> مفيش اكتر من الكلام
> ولو الكلام يريح اتكلموا
> وكل سنة وانا طيب
> والعيد كمان يومين
> ولسه واخدين تصريح نصلى العيد فى الملعب


لو شايفه كلام تابع ردود المسلمين فى الموضوع واستنكارهم لما يحدث​


----------

